# Hog shoulder mount ?



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

RavinHood said:


> How much is too much for a shoulder mount for a hog? It's been a while since I've checked prices and asked around I was told $800 and higher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Sounds right. I charge $900. closed or open mouth.


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

I would like to get a pig mounted.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Swineshanker said:


> I would like to get a pig mounted.


Me too. Only thing stopping me is $900.


----------



## paytonfan73 (Nov 7, 2021)

Just curious why the hog mounts cost so much more than a deer shoulder mount


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

paytonfan73 said:


> Just curious why the hog mounts cost so much more than a deer shoulder mount


Because there is a lot more work involved. They have a thick " Shield " around the shoulder area that takes quite a bit of work to get removed without cutting holes in the cape. You could completely flesh 2 deer by the time you get this removed without damage to the cape. And, they are GREASY!!! You are standing in a slippery pile of grease by the time you finish fleshing, therefor, the hide needs to be degreased thoroughly as well. Also, the forms cost a lot more than deer forms, and , if you want a good looking mount, you are usually using a reproduction nose, and most folks want an " Open Mouth " mount, so there is also the cost of the mouth cup with tusks.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

No Problem


----------



## Bamatiger (Oct 18, 2021)

love a good hog shoulder mount


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

This particular hog mount, the customer wanted the actual tusks and whets in the mount. In order to accomplish this, I had to cut the jaw line in order to get the jaw with the tusks attached, then, make a cast of the roof of the mouth and the bottom jaw under the tongue. Then alter the form to accept the real jaw. Quite a job!


----------

